# Milan: Commisso pronto a chiudere. Torna Gandini?



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).

Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma. 

Commisso (come riportato anche da Libero http://www.milanworld.net/milan-com...gement-i-ricketts-no-vt64277.html#post1575811 ) avrebbe preferito la conferma di Fassone ma nelle ultime ore sta prendendo quota il nome di Gandini.

*Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.*

-------

Sky continua a ribadire che Yongong Li ha deciso di non vendere subito il Milan ma di rimborsare Elliott per poi far partire un'asta, ad ottobre, per la cessione del Milan. La trattativa con Commisso è ormai arenata.[/COLOR]

Yonghong Li ragiona più da imprenditore che da presidente del Milan.

Ancora Sky: la deadline è il 6 luglio: Se come sembra il versamento dei 32 milioni lo farà Li, il Milan resterà a lui. Altrimenti, potrebbe farlo Commisso nel caso in cui la trattativa dovesse andare in porto.

Nel caso in cui i soldi venissero versati da Li, si andrebbe avanti fino ad ottobre. Li aprirebbe l'asta con i vari gruppi interessati. Si riparla anche di Ross e della cordata araba.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).
> 
> Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma.
> 
> Commisso (come riportato anche da Libero http://www.milanworld.net/milan-com...gement-i-ricketts-no-vt64277.html#post1575811 ) avrebbe preferito la conferma di Fassone ma nelle ultime ore sta prendendo quota il nome di Gandini.



che caos...soprattutto perché non so davvero che sperare…

ma gandini richiamerebbe anche galliani?


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2018)

si abbiamo capito che lui punta a chiudere. Ma se Li non accetta le condizioni siamo punto a capo


----------



## 7vinte (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).
> 
> Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma.
> 
> ...



Dio mio,sky dice che la trattativa è arenata,10 minuti dopo Festa dice che Commisso è pronto a chiudere. Uno dice che resta l'attuale management,l'altro che cambia. Sto impazzendo


----------



## cris (28 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dio mio,sky dice che la trattativa è arenata,10 minuti dopo Festa dice che Commisso è pronto a chiudere. Uno dice che resta l'attuale management,l'altro che cambia. Sto impazzendo



facciamo prima a mettere le infradito, brandire una bottiglia di birra e metterci all'ombra di un albero fino a feerragosto.
A dare retta a sti qua, uno diventa pazzo.


----------



## Goro (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. *Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li*. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).
> 
> Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma.
> 
> ...



Dettagli dai


----------



## de sica (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).
> 
> Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma.
> 
> ...



E anche qua il nome di Gandini fa strano. Possibile che vengano riciclate sempre le stesse persone? Bah, vediamo.. ma comunque spero nei ricketts


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2018)

Al posto di fassone mi andrebbe bene anche Uan di bim bum bam


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> E anche qua il nome di Gandini fa strano. Possibile che vengano riciclate sempre le stesse persone? Bah, vediamo.. ma comunque spero nei ricketts



è spettacolare


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Giugno 2018)

Basta con sti AD pelati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2018)

Ed Elliot si limiterebbe a farsi restituire i soldi del prestito? Nah... Elliot deve guadagnarci qualcosa da questo finto passaggio di proprietà, su cui ha deliberatamente taciuto come da accordi con Berlusconghong Li.


----------



## Boomer (28 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ed Elliot si limiterebbe a farsi restituire i soldi del prestito? Nah... Elliot deve guadagnarci qualcosa da questo finto passaggio di proprietà, su cui ha deliberatamente taciuto come da accordi con Berlusconghong Li.



Ci guadagna gli interessi sui soldi prestati. Dovrebbero essere circa 80 ML su 303 prestati no? Mica male come investimento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ci guadagna gli interessi sui soldi prestati. Dovrebbero essere circa 80 ML su 303 prestati no? Mica male come investimento.


Mi sembra poco come guadagno per aver permesso al cinese di Arcore di portare i panni in lavanderia.


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Giugno 2018)

Per fortuna che ci siete voi che svelate il geniale riciclaggio di Berlusconi con cui ha regalato il Milan... ma è davvero così complicato capire che la vostra ipotesi non ha senso?


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Giugno 2018)

Dai che si chiude..


----------



## Boomer (28 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra poco come guadagno per aver permesso al cinese di Arcore di portare i panni in lavanderia.



Beh oddio ditemi subito dove c'è un investimento sicuro con il 25% di rendimento che lo faccio alla svelta ahahha


----------



## Wildbone (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).
> 
> Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma.
> 
> ...



C'è una bella differenza tra confermare il management (il che presuppone almeno 1 altro anno di "testing") e mantenere il management fino all'inizio della stagione e poi inserire figure proprie, già individuate e contattate 

Qui si parla di conferma del management, il che non significa per poco tempo.


----------



## Manue (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).
> 
> Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma.
> 
> ...




A questo punto, 
soprattutto a seguito della sentenza Uefa, 
meglio prendere tempo e vendere bene, ragionando e ascoltando ogni proposta senza fiato sul collo.

Forse passando ad Elliot, si paleseranno altri compratori e chissà che avranno dei progetti migliori.

Cerco di guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno


----------



## -Lionard- (28 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra poco come guadagno per aver permesso al cinese di Arcore di portare i panni in lavanderia.


Premesso che non è la mia materia e che informazioni più dettagliate non sono disponibili, in base al diritto italiano e lussemburghese, ad Eliott spetta "soltanto" quanto ha prestato (303 milioni di euro) + interessi. Quindi che decida di tramutare in azioni il suo credito o di passare all'escussione tramite tribunale, in ogni caso porterà a casa quella cifra e niente di più. Non è un particolare perchè mi sembra evidente che sia anche nel loro interesse ricevere i soldi subito e senza complessi questioni legali da affrontare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).
> 
> Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma.
> 
> ...



Gandini era l'unico volto della vecchia dirigenza che stimavo.

Ma volti nuovi no, eh?


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).
> 
> Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma.
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa che so è che è probabile che se mai chiudessero davvero lui sarà il peggiore tra i possibili acquirenti. Perché al Milan è scientificamente provato che se una cosa può andare male andrà malissimo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ed Elliot si limiterebbe a farsi restituire i soldi del prestito? Nah... Elliot deve guadagnarci qualcosa da questo finto passaggio di proprietà, su cui ha deliberatamente taciuto come da accordi con Berlusconghong Li.



Elliot più di quello che gli spetta non può avere. La parte eccedente 303 milioni più interessi è dell'azionista. La tua teoria non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Basta con sti AD pelati


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Premesso che non è la mia materia e che informazioni più dettagliate non sono disponibili, in base al diritto italiano e lussemburghese, ad Eliott spetta "soltanto" quanto ha prestato (303 milioni di euro) + interessi. Quindi che decida di tramutare in azioni il suo credito o di passare all'escussione tramite tribunale, in ogni caso porterà a casa quella cifra e niente di più. Non è un particolare perchè mi sembra evidente che sia anche nel loro interesse ricevere i soldi subito e senza complessi questioni legali da affrontare.


Bravo, Lionard. È come se ti avessi prestato 100 euro e, a garanzia del rimborso del capitale e del pagamento degli interessi, chiedessi ed ottenessi una ipoteca sulla tua casa. Se non mi rimborsi i 100 euro, e non mi paghi gli interessi convenuti alla scadenza, io divento per caso proprietario della tua casa, il cui valore è infinitamente superiore a 100 euro più interessi? Non c'è bisogno di rispondere alla domanda.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).
> 
> Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma.
> 
> ...



Quanto è quotato Amos Genish nel CDA? E' una battuta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Basta con sti AD pelati



 

il nostro prossimo AD deve avere la capellata alla Europe :


----------



## gilberto78 (28 Giugno 2018)

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, io credo che se il cinese veramente ha trovato questi famosi 32 milioni siamo veramente messi male. Il nostro mercato sarà bloccato e non compreremo nessuno. Invece io come spero che questo è stato solo un gioco per aumentare il prezzo del Milan, allora questa cessione si farà e sono sicuro che le cose cambieranno anche in fretta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Premesso che non è la mia materia e che informazioni più dettagliate non sono disponibili, in base al diritto italiano e lussemburghese, ad Eliott spetta "soltanto" quanto ha prestato (303 milioni di euro) + interessi. Quindi che decida di tramutare in azioni il suo credito o di passare all'escussione tramite tribunale, in ogni caso porterà a casa quella cifra e niente di più. Non è un particolare perchè mi sembra evidente che sia anche nel loro interesse ricevere i soldi subito e senza complessi questioni legali da affrontare.





Casnop ha scritto:


> Bravo, Lionard. È come se ti avessi prestato 100 euro e, a garanzia del rimborso del capitale e del pagamento degli interessi, chiedessi ed ottenessi una ipoteca sulla tua casa. Se non mi rimborsi i 100 euro, e non mi paghi gli interessi convenuti alla scadenza, io divento per caso proprietario della tua casa, il cui valore è infinitamente superiore a 100 euro più interessi? Non c'è bisogno di rispondere alla domanda.



Elliott non potrà superare l'invalicabile argine tra credito e debito escusso. Ne abbiamo già parlato. Ha un debito di 100 e può incassare solo 100. In soldi o facendosi assegnare azioni per un pari valore. Il resto torna a Yonghong Li


----------



## Igor91 (28 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> facciamo prima a mettere le infradito, brandire una bottiglia di birra e metterci all'ombra di un albero fino a feerragosto.
> A dare retta a sti qua, uno diventa pazzo.



Hai capito tutto... la guardo con disinteresse, quando hanno fatto facessero un fischio, noi stiamo qua.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Elliott non potrà superare l'invalicabile argine tra credito e debito escusso. Ne abbiamo già parlato. Ha un debito di 100 e può incassare solo 100. In soldi o facendosi assegnare azioni per un pari valore. Il resto torna a Yonghong Li



Per quello sostengo da giorni che o Li è sicuro al 100% di pagare Elliot a Ottobre oppure non gli conviene superare il 9 Luglio . Conviene portare a casa i suoi sporchi soldi subito e basta.


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per quello sostengo da giorni che o Li è sicuro al 100% di pagare Elliot a Ottobre oppure non gli conviene superare il 9 Luglio . Conviene portare a casa i suoi sporchi soldi subito e basta.


Non può sapere quanto il Tribunale valuterebbe le azioni pignorate, per la successiva vendita giudiziale o l'assegnazione diretta al creditore pignorante, che ne faccia richiesta, per un numero di esse pari al valore del proprio credito per sorte capitale, interessi e spese. È il dato che gli manca, e che non può sapere in anticipo. Un rischio, per lui, grande.


----------



## Cantastorie (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Elliott non potrà superare l'invalicabile argine tra credito e debito escusso. Ne abbiamo già parlato. Ha un debito di 100 e può incassare solo 100. In soldi o facendosi *assegnare azioni per un pari valore*. Il resto torna a Yonghong Li



domanda: quindi, paradossalmente, se decidesse di farsi rimborsare in azioni, a fronte della svalutazione della società, potrebbe conseguentemente prenderne la maggioranza?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non può sapere quanto il Tribunale valuterebbe le azioni pignorate, per la successiva vendita giudiziale o l'assegnazione diretta al creditore pignorante, che ne faccia richiesta, per un numero di esse pari al valore del proprio credito per sorte capitale, interessi e spese. È il dato che gli manca, e che non può sapere in anticipo. Un rischio, per lui, grande.



Esatto. 

Per me non si va oltre il 9 Luglio. O se trova i 32 milioni è perchè può coprire anche il restante debito ad Ottobre ( e sarebbe un disastro per il lavoro sportivo ).


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Elliott non potrà superare l'invalicabile argine tra credito e debito escusso. Ne abbiamo già parlato. Ha un debito di 100 e può incassare solo 100. In soldi o facendosi assegnare azioni per un pari valore. Il resto torna a Yonghong Li



Ditemi se sbaglio ma secondo me se Elliot non viene rimborsato entro il 6 Luglio va ad escutere il subito il suo debito per 340milioni (debito totale + interessi), mentre se lo va ad escutere ad Ottobre verosimilmente l'importo sarà di 200milioni (il debito della Holding + interessi) mentre quello del Milan verrà quasi sicuramente rifinanziato.
Per Elliot non cambia nulla ma per Li cambia tutto: adesso gli resterà il valore delle azioni - 340 milioni (quindi non gli conviene o vende o fa il bonifico di 32 milioni) mentre ad Ottobre gli resterebbe il valore delle azioni - 200milioni (la restante parte rifinanziata la pagherà come qualsiasi mutuo a rate).


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

*Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più. *


----------



## 7vinte (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più. *



Bene!


----------



## malos (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più. *



Ma figurarsi cosa gli frega al cinese del Tas. Farà solo i suoi interessi non certo quelli del Milan.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2018)

non sono più cosi sicuro che finire a questo commisso sia la cosa migliore….mah vediamo che succede


----------



## marcokaka (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------

